# Kaytee exact formula not mixing well?



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im hand rearing a runt cockatiel but the formula isnt mixing well majority of formula sinks to the bottom or is it just because theres to much water being added? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've only used Kaytee once and don't remember all that much about it, but this doesn't sound right. Any formula takes a little time to absorb the water and thicken up when you first mix it, but if you keep stirring you should have a fairly uniform consistency within a minute (even if the consistency is thinner than it ought to be). If you're mixing it well and still getting this result then something might be wrong.

Kaytee isn't my favorite brand. I don't know anything about its actual quality, but it feels like a cheap brand because it takes such a low water ratio to mix it up (about 1 part water to 1 part powder, versus the 2 to 1 ratio for all the other brands I've tried). I'm not fond of the smell either, plus there was the infamous manufacturing error that caused the big recall last year. If another quality brand is available to you, you might want to return the Kaytee and get something else.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

devilangel09 said:


> Im hand rearing a runt cockatiel but the formula isnt mixing well majority of formula sinks to the bottom or is it just because theres to much water being added?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



Are you making sure to follow the directions? Not trying to make you feel stupid, I'm sure you did...If it continues to not mix well then I would return it and get a new one. I used that brand with my 'tiels and it depended on how much water I put in, but I usually put more formula if it didn't seem thick enough for them. Try a little less water and see what happens.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

I hope you're mixing from the inner centre of whatever you're mixing... it's like whisking..


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I have Kaytee pellets and, well, I don't like them as much as the other brands I've tried (and neither do my 'tiels). They are sooo solid, I find it difficult to crush them into little pieces, as the original size of them are too huge for my 'tiels. They seem to have lots of dye in them as well.

Maybe you could try a different brand? Then again your situation may not be because of the brand.


----------



## parrotparadise (May 5, 2013)

I tried kaytees and found it horrible it takes too long to absorb the water and by the time it does the formula is too cold  I'd switch brands if there's another available


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I tried that brand, I wound up having to add extra water and feed more often just to get it to mix properly. On the flip side, because of this the chicks weaned pretty quickly; but I didn't stay with it.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Im mixing well but it doesnt settle even after I feed the chick it absorbs most of the liquid and the rest sits in there in his crop im finding it hard to find another formulas have you got any recommendations? P.s im feeding a runt

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## parrotparadise (May 5, 2013)

You can order it online, Google passwells handrear formula, it is fantastic mixes very well ans lasts twice as long as kaytees


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

There are several good US brands but you're in the UK, and based on a very quick web search I haven't found anything but Kaytee available there. Maybe some of the UK/European members can give you some advice. For maximum visibility, it might be best to start a new thread with a title that says something like "What's a good baby formula brand in UK?".


----------

